# Tru Technology Sledge Hammer SH-1



## ritous1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Tru Technology SH 1 The Sledge Hammer 3000 Watt RMS Class AB Sq or SPL Amplifier | eBay

Feel free to make reasonable offers. Low ballers will be swiftly declined. Any questions, shoot me a PM, email, or ebay message.


----------

